

Hacker news Channel : Read news like its TV (Review my startup) - amitvjtimub
http://www.sess.in/channels/3

======
amitvjtimub
This is my latest attempt at start-up...

You can also create channel for yourself. By going to <http://www.sess.in/>

You can record your browsing and let all channel viewers see it. Requirement
is that you need to use Firefox, IE8 or Chrome 8-

Waiting for your feedback.

------
gojomo
Very interesting... but kind of confusing.

The playback seemed to show the _current_ version of the target pages, with my
login... and the scrolling and cursor playback weren't aligned.

What sort of uses are you hoping to enable?

~~~
amitvjtimub
Thanks for your feedback.

>The playback seemed to show the current version of the target pages

The way recording and playback happens, only URL of visited pages is recorded,
so you can understand the reason why it was showing latest pages.

> the scrolling and cursor playback weren't aligned

I think it should work. If you mean playback did not show it correctly, then I
will look into it.

> What sort of uses are you hoping to enable?

I plan on letting users record their browsing session as a demo or educational
purpose. I haven't finalized how to best use it. What would you use it for?

~~~
gojomo
You could possibly snapshot the page when the recording happens – if the page
changes a lot – so the playback still makes sense.

I could scroll the displayed page, but the cursor still seemed to be moving
about as if at the original viewport offset. At one point it seemed to snap
back.

The interaction has potential... I almost grok the filmstrip of frames right-
and-left... but not quite how cursor time-series interacts with the frames.

Yes, I'd agree a possible application would be recording web-driven
presentations. With no install required, it could be better than existing
'screencasting' options. More tools to mark up a page with
annotations/overlays could be helpful for that.

Watching users interact with sites, if normal clicks rather than intentional
drag-opens can be enabled, might be interesting for remote usability studies.

